
Show HN: Emoji Homepage: Find your Emoji –  fast and  simple - stanislavb
http://emojihomepage.com/
======
josteink
I guess I will surprise _everyone_ when I say Emacs has something similar
built in already (with the super-intuitive C-x 8 <RET>)? :)

~~~
harryf
ಠ_ಠ

------
stanislavb
For the record. The UI is based on the latest Vue 2.3.3. That's really a nice
and easy to work with lib/framework. It was easier to understand and use it
compared to when I tried React (half a year ago).

~~~
stanislavb
p.s. I can't get it why this post is not showing in the "Show" section O_o

~~~
stanislavb
p.p.s. maybe someone had to approve it. Thanks to whoever did that ^_^

------
discreditable
Reminds me of [http://charcod.es](http://charcod.es). Except charcod.es does
fuzzy search on all characters. They even have a duckduckgo bang (!char).

------
Guyag
Instagram engineering did a blog post a while back on implementing emoji
hashtags explaining (among other things) how some are represented by >1
unicode character. Pretty interesting read [0].

[0] [https://engineering.instagram.com/emojineering-part-ii-
imple...](https://engineering.instagram.com/emojineering-part-ii-implementing-
hashtag-emoji-7b653b221c82)

------
Philomath
Good work!

Only thing I see is when using a small screen, due to the "inline-block"
property of the emoji, although it is responsive, the padding of the "emojis-
wrapper" isn't equal both sides, so the emojis aren't centered. You could try
forcing that for a super small improvement

------
madsohm
Searching 'cry' find the 'joy' emoji, but not the 'joy cat' emoji. Also, I
feel that searching for 'droplet', should find all the emojis, that have a
droplet in it ('joy', 'cry', 'sleep', and so on)

~~~
stanislavb
I will definitely work on that.

------
Mechasparrow
Is there an API for this. I'm developing an application that is an Emoji
journaling application. [https://emojilog.surge.sh](https://emojilog.surge.sh)
This would help out with text-to-emoji parsing.

------
guusli
Looks nice but I find it more convenient using ⌃ + ⌘ + Space on OSX.

~~~
speaktochris
I just turned on the "Show keyboard and emoji viewers in menu bar" option in
preferences so I have the icon I can click in the top right of my screen.

------
jagger27
It's pretty choppy in Firefox (no fault of your own, truth be told), but it is
really slick in Safari. Nice work.

~~~
izietto
On Linux Ubuntu Chrome 60.0.3095.5 is pretty choppy, while Firefox 54.0a2 is
smooth

------
trainsarefast
It doesn't show the diversified emoji, are you working on that?

Like the speed and search by the way, faster than emojipedia.

~~~
stanislavb
Yup, I have some ideas. Thanks for the kind words!

~~~
trainsarefast
Works fine on Safari on iOS and Safari on MacOS by the way

------
tgb
Is there an emoji for :/ smilies? I couldn't find one the other day on Android
and don't know what to search for but it's easily my most used smilie.

~~~
dschep
This[0] is meant to be :/

[0][http://emojipedia.org/confused-face/](http://emojipedia.org/confused-
face/)

edit: HN strips out emoji. Not surprised in hindsight.

~~~
tgb
Oh, too bad it's so different. Thanks for the link though.

------
StefanKovachev
hate emoji, my gf is using HTC, I'm using iPhone and ... When she send me a
kiss I'm seeing something different!!!

[http://emojipedia.org/kiss/](http://emojipedia.org/kiss/)

~~~
HappyTypist
That's HTC's fault. The kissing lips emoji is different.

------
deanclatworthy
I wish emojipedia worked like this. Great job,

------
amitmerchant
Looks nice!

~~~
stanislavb
Cheers, mate!

